# Ligament question



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey guys, another newbie question (sorry). I'm so happy I've finally learned to feel ligaments, but am a bit confused. My doe has a soft, pliable ligament on the left side of her tailhead but I cannot feel one on the right. She has been limping on her right hind leg and someone suggested the babies compressing a nerve. That seems very likely because she quit limping for two straight days (after a repeated stretching night) but today she had a slight limp strart back up.
Small amount of discharge, was stringy whitish a few days ago but now more clear with yellowish tint. No odor, no streaming, still a small amount. No strutted udder.
Just wondering if the uneven ligaments is normal, or am I just not feeling something I should be? I've searched high and low for that ligament with no success, though I can easily feel the other. It's very easy to find firm ligaments on the non-bred doelings.  I haven't read anything about them being one way on one side and something else on the other. Thank you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's close so not feeling one is normal, it could also be due to the "pinched nerve" if it's on the same side she's favoring. The discharge is normal and I suspect that when you see the tiniest amount of blood specs or it turning pinkish that she'll deliver that day. As attentive a goat mom that you are, don't worry about missing the signs because you won't.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our does must be due about the same time. While I haven't noticed any stretching or contractions yet, We are still having the discharge on and off <9 days since I noticed Sweetheart with some of the discharge>. 
Sweetheart has one lig that you can find fairly easy <left side> but still have to really dig down to find it, and the other is much lower. While I can find our other does ligs easily, and she was bred around the same time.

Isn't this exciting? It's a pain in the butt waiting though LOL I know after they kid, we're going to miss these days of guessing, and the anticipation


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I know, Hoosier! Sometimes I wonder which one of our does will go first. :laugh: I think my doe has had discharge for awhile because she's had the hay stuck to her pooch, and the underside of her tail has clear matted gunk in the hair. Good practice for me to notice for breeding season. Don't think my girl is a ff because she has bigger teats and had a swinging udder back in April (saggy swinging thing).  It is very exciting, but this fall we have the excitement of breeding season and guessing who is prego to start all over again. Except, now we'll know who was bred when!
And thank you, Liz. It's good to know I don't have the oddball doe with the weird ligaments. It is on the same side as the pinched nerve, and I'm pretty sure you nailed that one as the cause of her limping. That ligament is on the same side. And yeah, I am probably a little too observant of everything (dh says anal is a better description). Thanks again!


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

Our girls will always keep us on our toes lol. Every kidding we've had in the last five years have been text book cases as far as their impending labour signs are concerned, this year the whole four knocked us for a sixer, two had spongy ligs on one side and tight on the other, another doe had hard ligs when I checked her in the morning and then gave birth about 1 1/2 - 2 hours later and the other doe had two spongy ligaments. 

Two does had a little bit of mucous and the other two had none right up until birthing, 3 of the does looked to be throwing single and the other possibly twins,.....they all threw twins. None talked to their bellies during labour...totally opposite to what we were expecting lol.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad to know my doe isn't the only one with weird ligs and not playing by the rules! We had contractions about four nights ago, but it's been quiet since except for my horses passing gas over the baby monitor! I think my doe is a veteran kidder who read the books, knows I'm a rookie, and is having a good time with me! I'll have her number next year. How are all of your new babies doing?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wouldn't it be something if our girls went into labor at the same time? LOL today would be their first possible due date, but didn't notice any changes when I went out this morning. But being first timers, I wonder if they'll even show all the usual signs - just as what has happened to Galavanting Goat! That is my kind of luck!

I can't see how one of our does can get much bigger, she looks soo huge! And there is nothing like watching both the preggo girls trying to squeeze through the same small space --- like going between the hay roll and the fence..it's hysterical LOL


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

Perfect7 said:


> Glad to know my doe isn't the only one with weird ligs and not playing by the rules! We had contractions about four nights ago, but it's been quiet since except for my horses passing gas over the baby monitor! I think my doe is a veteran kidder who read the books, knows I'm a rookie, and is having a good time with me! I'll have her number next year. How are all of your new babies doing?


P7, I'm having a great chuckle with your horses gas issue, I don't think i'll ever look at my baby monitor the same way again lol i'm gonna have to share that with my family rofl.

The babies are doing well, we've just started putting them into baby pen daycare, the only one that seems to have an issue with it is Theo, my little emergency baby, he hates it when he can't see me. I've barely been on here because i've been so run off my feet with him and getting the baby seperation pen up etc, I think i'm ready for an eternal holliday lol.

Hoosier...DON'T let your guard down....all pregnant does are out to get us lol, to confuse us, to make us spend many hours here on the forum trying to second guess them, DON'T let them win rofl.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

So glad your babies are doing well! You lucked out with so many pretty girls. Theo is a pretty boy (but I'm partial to boers). :wink: Hope you get some rest soon.
Our horse corral comes up adjacent to the goat shelter and the horses come up there to sleep at night. The gelding has had some significant gas issues (I think he's eating too many pears off the pear tree). I wanted to badly to go get the water hose and chase him out of sound last night. Nobody should have to dream to that! :ZZZ: :help:


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

lol with my husbands permission I can honestly tell you I know how you feel, his mother once told me "humans don't pass gas in their sleep" WRONG!!!, between your pear eating horse and my husband I bet neither of us are getting much sleep, the only difference is is that once your babies arrive you get to turn the monitor OFF! I don't hehe, ahh he humours me hehe.


----------

